# FRESH from the Varnyard! Dial-up warning PIX!



## Beasty (Oct 1, 2008)

Today I got my pair of Extremes!
They arrived safe and sound at 10:40am and by this afternoon had settled into their temporary housing until after hibernation. Each ate a mouse hopper and are still "baking it off" right now!
They're some awesome looking critters but I'll let you judge for yourself! Thanks so much Bobby!!

Nice packaging!





Female pix













Male pix

















Together









Expect more pix to come until they bed back down for the winter!
Hopefully I'll get a couple weeks or so with them before then.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Beasty said:


>


NICE!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! Both are gonna be good looking Gu's when they get older. Are these your first tegu's?


----------



## Beasty (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks! I got a "Chacoan" white head phase a few years ago from Bert so this isn't my first. I've had many monitors and iguanas over the years so I'm familiar at this point.(also just recently had a high contrast red tegu) I'm just thinking about how to arrange all the enclosures for these big animals I'm going to have in the not so distant future. I have the room and resources, just to figure it out at this point. I've got plenty of cage space (approx.3x6x3) for these guys into the next year though.(provided my water monitor sells!)


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 2, 2008)

They are looking like they have a great home, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## angelrose (Oct 2, 2008)

omg! they are so darn adorable!! their Bobby's alright.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 27, 2009)

They're up and about!
I got a few shots of them today after finally waking up from hibernation since mid October. They had a soak but neither wanted to eat yet.

Male: 16 1/2 inches.













Female: 14 1/2 inches









Both full shot:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see them by the end of the summer, they are looking awesome, even with needing a shed.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful pics! You must be so happy that they are awake now. 

So how many tegus do you have?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Beautiful pics! You must be so happy that they are awake now.
> 
> So how many tegus do you have?



Beasty or me?


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha...Beasty....he has many tegu thread going so I was just wondering...I know he has one of Dave's blues and two extremes...one hybrid blue/red...


----------



## Beasty (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep. Baby makes 4!

YES! I am soo happy they are now up! It's been since like mid October when I last saw them up and about. Spending $100s on a box of mulch was not the intention but I knew it would happen eventually I just thought I'd get more than like 10 days with 'em! SO, I had a chance to get one of Dave's blues(that tend to not fully hibernate) for my tegu "jones" while the pair sleeps all winter. I also JUST got a hybrid redXblue this week. New baby makes 4 and the largest of them is only 26 inches. I got a bit of building to do but I'm up for it. :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like me, lol. 1 turned into 3, then 5 and now many, lol, dang tegu bug.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 28, 2009)

Guilty as charged!
My new 100W Mega Ray *just* came in! I mean the mail man just walked away from my door. Right on time! I had one already but with all these lizards I needed more. This fresh one is going on the extremes as soon as the heat lamp chills down.
The lil girl is not looking good at all really. She was a tiny bit thin to hibernate and woke her up during the winter to find her a bit thinner. She drank a lot and filled back out for the rest of hibernation but she's not interested in food and needs to eat bad! She's way skinny to be in my bunch. We gotta fatten her up and I'm hoping this bulb helps to kick in the feeding response. Her boyfriend just ate a hopper ASF for me, off tongs no less, and was NOT shy about downing it in front of me either but she can't be bothered. :chin


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

Girly face ate for me yesterday! She had a few bites of turkey and tore the legs off a couple roaches after chasing them around a bit. I thought maybe they were too big for her(or she thought they were) so I put in some bite sized and she ignored them. I think maybe by that point she was worn out from chasing them. Though she didn't eat much it made me feel a lot better and she has a fuller look now. I was kinda buggin because she hadn't eaten much before hibernation and her sides were sinking in. Much better! 8) 

The boy chomped on a couple roaches but didn't eat them, he did take down another ASF hopper though and he's looking satiated now.

Enter the clean-up crew: 
I broke out my little Ackies after everybody had a chance at the turkey and roaches. The one larger remaining live roach still had a few legs left and caught the attention of the male and he stuffed it down his throat! It was bigger than his head!! :shock: Such a pig! The girl took one of the smaller roaches and *nobody* paid any attention to the ASF pinkie at all. Reprieve from the Gov'na.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 4, 2009)

The cuddlebugs:


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beasty said:


> The cuddlebugs:



So cute!


----------



## Beasty (Jul 1, 2009)

New updated pix!

These are from 6-30-09:

"Female" 















She offered to bite me and/or the camera! Neither was happy about the photo shoot, otherwise I would have gotten better pix. Oh well.





"Male"















How's THAT for a white head?!! 8)


----------



## BOOZER (Jul 1, 2009)

ha she looks PISSED and he looks intense!! sweet!!!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

No kidding, those are white as can be! WOW!!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice looking Extremes! Do you have any pics of your red X blue hybrid? I'd really like to see yours and I'd really like to get one for myself. Who bred yours?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 1, 2009)

here's Links to Powder pix:
Bedhead:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4365&p=46784#p46784" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4365&p=46784#p46784</a><!-- l -->

This should have the info you want.
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3596" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3596</a><!-- l -->

I'll be taking him out in the sun here soon to see IF I can get the pretty powder blue to show up better. Until then, those are the pix I got.

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 1, 2009)

awesome extremes man! that boy is SMOKIN'!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 1, 2009)

Beasty Awesome extremes bro maybe you will get one more lol


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 1, 2009)

They look great!!!


----------

